# Nessie Tooth?



## dwndrgn (Jul 1, 2005)

Have any of you heard the story about the tooth that was found in a deer carcass that is supposed to belong to an eel-type creature that many are sure is Ness monster?  I just read about it and I find it to be terribly improbable.  If you want to read the story as well you can go here: http://www.lochnesstooth.com

It just seems rather convenient that A)they took photos of a dead deer, B)they got a closeup of 'something strange' in the carcass and C)the rest of the 'footage' was confiscated.  Not that I don't believe in Nessie, but this story seems just too convenient in my mind.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 4, 2005)

Doesn't exactly look like a tooth. And very convenient that it was "taken" by the "authorities".


----------



## Stalker (Jul 4, 2005)

How can a plesiosaur (or now is huge eel? ) survive in such a not quite a big lake as Loch Ness! It would have eaten all the fish in the time of several month and then would have died of hunger. Or you believe in so called underground channel leading to the North Sea?  
I believed in Nessie when I was a 10 years boy! I've grown up since then.


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 14, 2005)

I agree a little bit too coincidental isnt it, plus its not very likely that nessie is there when so much time and technology has been dedicated to finding the beast to no avail.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jul 14, 2005)

Stalker said:
			
		

> I believed in Nessie when I was a 10 years boy! I've grown up since then.


I haven't!


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 14, 2005)

> Or you believe in so called underground channel leading to the North Sea?


 
There are a few  Sea Lochs so it wouldn't be beyond the realms of possibility for there to be links between those and others (particularly since the main lochs of the Great Glen are joined by the Caledonian Canal). However, it saddens me to say that I'm pretty much convinced that it's just a gimmick to bring in the tourists. We'll be getting live feed from Brigadoon next. 

May yer lum always reek


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 18, 2005)

Here's some info I've uncovered. Apparently the top resident predator is the Ferox Trout which feeds on Arctic Charr (lovely cooked in garlic and herbs). Recent studies of the foodchain in the Loch indicate that there is just not enough sustenance around to support a group of very large  predators (lets face it there would have to be a group in there to have survived for so many years). 

Another fact that blew me away - there is more fresh water in Loch Ness than every lake and reservoir in England and Wales added together. At its deepest (750 feet) it is deeper than the North Sea. Loch Morar, although smaller in volume, plumbs the depths at over 1000 feet


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 18, 2005)

Foxbat said:
			
		

> Another fact that blew me away - there is more fresh water in Loch Ness than every lake and reservoir in England and Wales added together. At its deepest (750 feet) it is deeper than the North Sea. Loch Morar, although smaller in volume, plumbs the depths at over 1000 feet



Suitably impress.


----------



## HieroGlyph (Jan 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *Stalker*
> _I believed in Nessie when I was a 10 years boy! I've grown up since then. _





			
				dwndrgn said:
			
		

> I haven't!


 
lol

I so envy you!


----------



## cornelius (Jan 12, 2006)

looks more like some sort of horn from one of those mountaindeer-goaty things.

I find it all very hard to believe, I could have told the story more convincing...

only one word for this: BLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH


----------

